

Search User Interfaces book - anupj
http://searchuserinterfaces.com/book/

======
krishna2
Greg Linden's review: [http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/09/book-review-search-
user-...](http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/09/book-review-search-user-
interfaces.html)

